# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  صحيح البخاري بخط نجم الحافظ الشيرازي

## أحمد البكري

محمود بن أحمد بن عثمان الشيرازي الشافعي نجم الحافظ

تم النسخ: فی یوم الاحد السابع والعشرین من جمادی الثانیة السنة ثمانماية





ملف1:
http://www.crocko.com/2AC014FC9C3F48...ari_mkh_1a.rar
ملف2:
http://www.crocko.com/E75BEB38632645...ari_mkh_1b.rar

المصدر:
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...000404?lang=ar

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 3
http://www.crocko.com/F860FE54F3F247...ari_mkh_1c.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف4

http://www.crocko.com/DBB22C4F2E6D47...ari_mkh_1d.rar
أو
http://www.crocko.com/358120E8927D43...ari_mkh_1d.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف6
http://s8.baycdn.com/dl/a28e0b96/504...ari_mkh_2b.rar
أو
http://u31.extabit.com/go/29hbynuvmepkt/?upld=1
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/mFh7Nrw...ari_mkh_2b.rar
أو
http://www.queenshare.com/qqmzxtaa66...kh_2b.rar.html
أو
http://www.sockshare.com/file/BFAE16D76F9A58DF
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/38348041/...kh_2b.rar.html
أو
http://hipfile.com/zj3kko2d44j5/ss7i...kh_2b.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف7
http://hipfile.com/9wr6s3ps99q5/ss7i...kh_2c.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف5

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/80b72...79/4cnyhcdfqsb


http://www.gigasize.com/get/4cnyhcdfqsb

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف7
http://s8.baycdn.com/dl/309ea4bc/504...ari_mkh_2c.rar

أو
http://www.crocko.com/B9E99E3BE4FF4A...ari_mkh_2c.rar
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/38391405/...kh_2c.rar.html
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/ri2w27lg/s...kh_2c.rar.html
أو
http://bayfiles.com/file/l2mT/itpUUo...ari_mkh_2c.rar
أو
http://cramit.in/ctbvytg4kld3/ss7i7_...kh_2c.rar.html
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/E27RbCX...ari_mkh_2c.rar
أو
http://u32.extabit.com/go/28du6bltrgu3t/?upld=1

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف8 والأخير

http://s4.baycdn.com/dl/6186689e/504...ari_mkh_2d.rar

أو
http://u31.extabit.com/go/29hbyl9ncyii5/?upld=1
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/dl/3aj3beT...ari_mkh_2d.rar
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/geuokhrk/s...kh_2d.rar.html
أو
http://netload.in/dateiPqrpCCbFk0/ss...mkh_2d.rar.htm
أو
http://www.crocko.com/4420A059A9D54C...ari_mkh_2d.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

إعادة رفع المخطوط بعد قص السواد في أطراف الصور

وتم تقسيم المخطوط إلى ملفين:

ملف 2

357 ورقة

344 ميغا

http://www.sendmyway.com/oxnpv4gdoqk9

أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/385c882cc...ott_b.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/FKUY5RJMZXDK

للمزيد من الوابط:
http://mirrorstack.com/mx5n5hssfu90

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1

http://freakshare.com/files/t4khsa2y...ott-a.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/318AT9B
أو

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أحمد البكري

إعادة الرفع بعد تصغير الصور

ملف1

240 ورقة

234 ميغا


http://bitshare.com/files/q67rullg/s...njm-1.rar.html
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/wo2wj7
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/9zbguesc...njm-1.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/Z9YUJ6LMU2
أو
http://asfile.com/file/Mjd8Ig7
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/9ec193963...njm_1.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

روابط اضافيةة للملف 1

http://dfiles.eu/files/6yhbbnvkt
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/okm5gjrsi76f

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف2

245 ورقة

236 ميغا

http://www.sendspace.com/file/06t5mk
أو
http://asfile.com/file/7kJGRCY
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/5btey1a2vgsk
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/mg7iix5f/s...njm-2.rar.html
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/vtjwh978...njm-2.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/3X6UQ6LM6OH
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/83d26b3aa...njm_2.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف3 وأخير

232 ورقة
212 ميغا



http://www.sendspace.com/file/70jn8e
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/jlqgsoc430ix
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/LO0GT6LMPK
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/qzj1zxdw...njm-3.rar.html
أو
http://dfiles.eu/files/qfof22xih
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/ncv6gszu/s...njm-3.rar.html
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/32ddd0c09...njm_3.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

المخطوط في ملفين:

ملف1
110 ميغا

http://verzend.be/e4w82pmju9jg/ssa7i...ott_a.rar.html

ملف2
106 ميغا
http://verzend.be/9kvoi07edmcr/ssa7i...ott_b.rar.html

----------

